# High level French ring decoy in the USA



## jason farrish (Jul 18, 2008)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=yUXQ3ipWJ9Q

The Red Rocket, aka Josh McCleary, doing his thing. Now with YouTube approved music so everyone can enjoy.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't tease me.

Link doesn't work?


----------



## jason farrish (Jul 18, 2008)

Im doin this on my phone so it's a little weird. I'll do it on my computer soon


----------



## jason farrish (Jul 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUXQ3ipWJ9Q

Ok that one should work


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

so how much money does a very good decoy make a day, per weekend or how ever they are paid


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I have nothing but good things to say about Josh and Asheley, who were very kind to put me up last year while I was out in the area. Super nice folks...oh, and you too, Jason. :wink::lol: Would have liked to see even more training with you guys some time.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Gerald Dunn said:


> so how much money does a very good decoy make a day, per weekend or how ever they are paid


Millions!! You should see what the high level handlers get!! $$$$$$ \\/ Everybody just quits their days jobs and live high on the hawg!


----------



## jason farrish (Jul 18, 2008)

Gerald Dunn said:


> so how much money does a very good decoy make a day, per weekend or how ever they are paid


They dont make anything. They should but in the USA they dont make a dime.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

jason farrish said:


> They dont make anything. They should but in the USA they dont make a dime.


Interesting, do some of them show dogs? or just like the sport?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Gerald Dunn said:


> Interesting, do some of them show dogs? or just like the sport?


Neither judges or decoys are paid to work events. Their expenses are usually paid though, travel costs, hotel, food, etc. by the host club. Any lost wages for time gone, money spent boarding personal dogs, etc isn't covered, just travel related expenses.

Some decoys also train/trial a dog, and in some cases they will have their travel expenses covered by the host club to come work the trial, and be able to bring their dog and also compete it while they are there. I know quite a few decoys who have done that, and quite a few clubs who have arranged to have enough decoys for each level so the decoys who they brought in that want to compete, can. There are some judges that do that also. Other decoys don't compete, but do it because their decoy credentials look good for their dog business, there are quite a few decoys out there who are making part or all of their living training dogs. And others just do it because they love to decoy, and love the competition aspect of things, etc.

It's the same for the competitors, some are making money, some are spending money.

I don't know anyone, regardless of which side of the coin they are on though, who isn't doing the sport because they also enjoy the sport. Some people like to play golf, some like raquet ball, some play soccer and some of us play dog sports.


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

Kadi so true


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Great work!


----------

